# The Sword in Modern Self Defense



## tellner (Mar 3, 2007)

Jealous ex breaks into woman's home with a big sword. It could have been very bad except that the new room-mate also had a big sword. 

Bad guy hurt. Bad guy disarmed. Police called. Nobody killed. It's all good.


----------



## Sukerkin (Mar 3, 2007)

I don't want to smile about something that was actually very serious but that brought a grin to my face as I played an Errol Flynn-esque scene of the encounter through my head .


----------



## grydth (Mar 3, 2007)

While I'm grateful that you found this article and started the thread, I must respectfully disagree with your conclusion that "It's all good."

The fact that we still have men out there who think the best way to deal with the end of a relationship is by attacking a woman with a deadly weapon is not "good" at all. That this psycho found a friend willing to help is even more troubling.

How the politicians and the courts deal with this may range from excellent to insane..... too early to tell. Let's see, though: How about letting Elvis out on bail  - or probation via a weak plea bargain..... and enacting a feel good *Sword Control Law* to counter the spiral of sword violence? Yeah, my family swords could be labelled the "*weapons of choice of domestic* *assailants*" and confiscated..... for the children.

Think such wackiness cannot happen here, my friends? Well just take a hard look at the bizarre gun and martial arts weapons laws in New York State and the background as to how they were enacted. 

Frankly, I'm more afraid of politicians in an election year than Elvis with a sword.


----------



## tellner (Mar 3, 2007)

It wasn't good that the ex broke into her house with a deadly weapon. That's why people do martial arts and keep weapons for self defense - except in the UK where a senior minister suggested a couple weeks ago that citizens jump up and down to distract criminals until the police arrived. Lord, I wish I were making that part up. 

The results were perfect. No innocents were hurt. The bad guy was disarmed without serious injury and turned over to the police. What part of that outcome is less than great?


----------



## Just4Kicks (Jun 16, 2007)

Pity that the link won't work for me, this sounds really interesting. Did the two people with swords battle it out?


----------

